# Yellowish band along left side of screen



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 4 year old Panasonic HDTV (1080i/720p). The picture has always been amazing, even to this day. I must admit that, working at home, the set is on almost 12 hours a day. For the past 6 months or so there has appeared a yellow band on the left side of the screen. It's not a straight bar, it's just kind of a long, narrow blob. The weird thing is, it only appears when the screen is white, but not if it's a white image, only if it's just a white background. So like a graphic with text on a white background will show it, but if there's a solid white building, for example on the left, which looks exactly like just a white background, then it doesn't show. Strange. Any ideas?


----------

